# Square/straight/true 3/4" plywood for router/circular saw



## Teejay (28 Sep 2013)

I am looking to make a cutting guide, which needs to span 2.4m (or just over if possible) to cut plywood sheets lengthways. I can source hardboard for the bottom, but don't know which plywood would be most straight for using as a fence/guide rail and where to source it from.

Obviously if I am using a piece of wood as a straight edge, it is extremely important that it is straight.

Can anyone please help me to find a place where I can get truly straight lengths?


----------



## dm65 (29 Sep 2013)

What saw have you got ?

I bought guide rails for mine (bosch gks 85g) for cutting sheets material, perhaps these are available for yours ?


----------



## ColeyS1 (29 Sep 2013)

What about a piece of mdf 400 mm wide by 12 mm thick. Then fix a 100mm strip straight down the middle for the saw to run against. If you can get a rip off a new sheet I've found this works o.k

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## mailee (30 Sep 2013)

Coley has got the answer. I also use this method with my circular saw and it works fine. Once you have fixed the piece in the centre butt the saw up against it and cut through the base and you then have an exact cutting line. :wink:


----------



## Estoril-5 (28 Nov 2016)

I should have done this when I bought a sheet of 18mm mdf

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Austinisgreat (1 Dec 2016)

Estoril-5":2un3h65e said:


> I should have done this when I bought a sheet of 18mm mdf
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


How on earth did you manage to find this old thread? And then add nothing to it...... whilst clogging up the internet with your reply......

I am guilty of the same by even replying. 

Sorry I'm grumpy.

Andrew


----------

